# Does velcro melt in heat press?



## Marc68 (May 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

I've purchased a pile of neoprene stubby (drink) wrapper sublimatiion blanks with the velcro fasteners on the end.

The velcro's hook-strip is sewn right up against the edge of the printable section, which means I would need to press directly onto the strip if I want the image to bleed past the printable edge (so as not to end up with an unprinted edge).

So the question is simple: Will the velcro hooks melt when heat-pressed? If so, is there a workaround?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

no. it wont melt. just dont press it for to long


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I find that it doesn't work as good as before its pressed.


----------



## Marc68 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. Sorry I haven't responded earlier. Haven't managed to revisit this forum for a while.

I experimented and happy to say that you're both right, but my concerns were way overblown. They work a treat.

Cheers.


----------

